

Ask HN: How do you defend yourself preemptively against patent trolls? - invalidOrTaken

I&#x27;m about to submit an app on Google Play&#x2F;the iOS app store, and it occurred to me that if $PATENT_TROLL goes after me, there&#x27;s no way I could afford legal defense.  Of course <i>I</i> think I&#x27;m not infringing, but the possible downside is so large that a 1% chance seems too big.
======
benologist
Unless you're operating in a very litigious industry you're highly unlikely to
be noticed by a patent troll.

~~~
kevin_rubyhouse
OP is probably referring to Lodsys,
[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/10/patent-troll-lodsys-
se...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/10/patent-troll-lodsys-settles-
nothing-avoid-trial), who is known for suing iOS and I think Google Play
developers for using in app purchases.

~~~
benologist
Yes, and I'm specifically thinking of them too regarding how rare it really is
- IAPs have a _massive_ presence in iOS and Android and Lodsys have gone after
just hundreds (if even that?) of developers.

It's like startups speculating about what some giant competitor is going to do
"about them", it's somewhere between premature and a fantasy in almost every
case.

~~~
kevin_rubyhouse
Agreed. It'd almost be a good problem to have, since it means that the OP's
game/app is making him good money. Doesn't make sense to stress about it.

